# Nova Scotia winter 2010/11



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

One of the 1st times I plowed the driveway at my new home, with my new plow setup.

I got home from work the night before after the snow stopped



























I find people exagerate WAY too much when it comes to how much snow LOL


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

I was getting pretty good at banking the snow, but I'd often go too far and once I raised the blade I'd sink in and be stuck. I'll try backing up before raising this year.


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

off to nice start. Where abouts are you? I have family near Antigonish. Made a trip up into the Highlands this past summer, nice area.


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks bud. I'm in Grand Lake. It's near the halifax international airport.

Here's my plow partner. She was 6 months in this pic. She liked it, but I think at a year and a half she'll love it this winter.


----------



## mortician79 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice to see another Nova Scotian on here.tymusic


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

Headin to Nova Scotia Thursday After getting my plowing done Wednesday.... My Wife is from the Annapolis Valley : )


----------



## mortician79 (Sep 10, 2008)

We are experiencing our first storm of the season, 40+ cm's of the white stuff today.Thumbs Up


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

we got about 8" down here in the lower valley.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

mortician79;1355721 said:


> We are experiencing our first storm of the season, 40+ cm's of the white stuff today.Thumbs Up


TOO WET just like cement Long night payup


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

If this is our winter preview it looks like it`s gonna be a busy one. We got about 25 to 30cms here. Was nice and fluffy last night but was cement this morning. We need some frost in the ground though, hard on the lawns if u get off the drives.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*A vid from my iphone*

Try to get to the can. The boys pushed all the snow in front of it.This was in Burnside Dartmouth payup


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

samjr;1356981 said:


> Try to get to the can. The boys pushed all the snow in front of it.This was in Burnside Dartmouth payup


What machine are you running there? I thought you were going to back drag the snow off the dumpster in the end!


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Cat*



Advantage;1357037 said:


> What machine are you running there? I thought you were going to back drag the snow off the dumpster in the end!


Cat 2010 420E tymusic


----------



## boxerplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

what a great start to the season here in halifax!! 30cm... 3 long days of plowing = $$$$


----------



## great white (Dec 24, 2009)

Heck, I've been away from home so long I'm just enjoying reading the name of places I remember so well....


----------

